# Color off on monitor?



## monkey44 (Apr 14, 2017)

I've been using an ASUS laptop (one year old), and the screen is calibrated. I added a BENQ SW2700 and an ASUS PA248Q -- Both monitors are also calibrated ... on all three screens, all three images look the same in DPP when connected to laptop. Shot these test images w/5DM3.

I just bought a new desktop -- Intel i7-7700k, ASUS Z270E, and an GTX-1060 Graphics card. Now, when I open DPP image in both monitors, all the yellow colors (birds, flowers) look green and green colors (leaves, trees etc) look extremely green. I tried to change colors with the sliders in RAW, but it just makes the colors look weird ... OS = Win 10 Pro

Q? Any advice here ? Can a faulty graphics card cause this? I connect BENQ w/DVI cable, and ASUS w/HDMI 

When I switch the cable to the laptop, it shows correct colors. I'm not very tech smart with internal tech stuff, so please 'downgrade' the tech-talk if you have any advice ... thx M44

One thought?? Do I have to calibrate each monitor with each computer independently?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 14, 2017)

It would most likely be the graphics card or its settings. Usually the driver needs updated. Try switching driver cards from another computer if possible.

I'm assuming your looking at a image right out of the camera, not one that has been edited.


----------



## LDS (Apr 14, 2017)

monkey44 said:


> Do I have to calibrate each monitor with each computer independently?



You have to calibrate each monitor/graphic card combination separately - even if the monitor uses a hardware calibration.

Also, cable quality may matter, especially for the latest versions of HDMI and DisplayPort which are more demanding. No need to spend a lot, but some very cheap cables may create issues.


----------



## Zeidora (Apr 14, 2017)

monkey44 said:


> One thought?? Do I have to calibrate each monitor with each computer independently?



Yes.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 15, 2017)

Hi LDS, M44. 
Have a look at this article https://www.cnet.com/news/why-all-hdmi-cables-are-the-same/ before rushing out to buy better cables. It is not suggesting better hdmi cables can't help, but it seems that they only help under certain conditions. 

Cheers, Graham. 



LDS said:


> monkey44 said:
> 
> 
> > Do I have to calibrate each monitor with each computer independently?
> ...


----------



## monkey44 (Apr 15, 2017)

OK - thanks guys -- these are new cables, not 'cheapies' ... so, probably the new graphics card needs calibration with these two monitors. Will calibrate and see what happens. Appreciate the advice -- M44  

ON edit: Yes, identical unprocessed RAW image on both laptop and desktop - very different color. 

Hoping calibration will correct it. Spyder5pro should correct all three to same color output...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 15, 2017)

monkey44 said:


> OK - thanks guys -- these are new cables, not 'cheapies' ... so, probably the new graphics card needs calibration with these two monitors. Will calibrate and see what happens. Appreciate the advice -- M44



Calibration is to tweak colors, they should not be off as far as you describe. There must be something I do not understand. 

New cables, no matter how expensive would be my first choice of the issue, perhaps broken or crossed wires if colors are goofy. Try as old cable first before fooling with calibration.


----------



## LDS (Apr 15, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi LDS, M44.
> Have a look at this article https://www.cnet.com/news/why-all-hdmi-cables-are-the-same/ before rushing out to buy better cables. It is not suggesting better hdmi cables can't help, but it seems that they only help under certain conditions.



That's true, up to a point (that's why I wrote "you don't need to spend a lot"). These are "digital" protocols, but they still becomes electromagnetic waves when transmitted over the cable. Newer specification, to allow more data to be pushed over the cable, usually means more demanding signals to be transmitted (i.e. higher frequencies).

If the cable can't cope, the error rate will be higher, and this can lead to issues. Sometimes the devices will just agree on a lower speed protocol, if possible, and that may mean also a lower quality. That especially true when using longer cables. Cables may also "feel" the interference of other cables and wireless transmissions (and generate theirs own too).

Cables sold at high prices promising outstanding performance are usually just a way to separate you from your money easily (I've seen "unidirectional" Ethernet cables for audio use!), but very cheap cables may also be a source of issues, if built without following the proper specification and with the right materials.

By the way, that article has a big mistake near the end - when it mix ups the screen refresh rate, with the frequency of signals going through the cable.


----------



## hne (Apr 15, 2017)

Everyone, please try writing less nonsense about HDMI cables affecting colour. The HDMI signal is encrypted. If you get enough interference to actually flip a bit, the signal becomes non-decryptable and the whole frame turns to very colourful static.

What the OP has probably done is to create a monitor profile that contains a VCGT tag mapping AdobeRGB to sRGB that is loaded on the laptop. When connecting the monitors to the desktop computer without loading these profiles, the Benq SW2700PT 99% AdobeRGB gamut is not mapped down to the expected sRGB, which would look like bizarrely oversaturated greens.

Try load the profiles created on the laptop on your desktop. I'll bet you a muffin you'll get great colour.


----------



## LDS (Apr 15, 2017)

hne said:


> The HDMI signal is encrypted.



No, only if requested (see HDCP).

As stated, the issue with the cable may be if the devices fall back to a lower quality mode if the error rate is too high, to reduce the required bandwidth.


----------

